# 'ello!



## supplements2012 (Jun 5, 2011)

Hi all!
Had 2 shoulder surgeries in the last 5 years and it's finally feeling good.
Iron mag looks like good board to learn new info that I've missed out on since my injury took me out.    

-Thanks


----------



## Arnold (Jun 5, 2011)

*Welcome to our bodybuilding & fitness community*

*supplements2012* welcome to IM! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *sign-up here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member

*Like Us On FB:*




*Note: This is an automated message.*


----------



## Anabolic5150 (Jun 5, 2011)

Welcome!!


----------



## vortex (Jun 5, 2011)

Welcome to IM, the best forum of it's kind!!!


----------



## AnabolicBody (Jun 6, 2011)

welcome


----------



## Fit_Qtie (Jun 6, 2011)

welcome !


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Jun 6, 2011)

Welcome to the forum.

best-regards

World Pharma - Buy anabolic steroids online without prescription


----------



## tangolima (Jun 8, 2011)

welcome


----------



## keem (Jun 22, 2011)

hi


----------



## meatpistol (Jun 29, 2011)

Welcome


----------



## varg (Jul 2, 2011)

Welcome!


----------

